# Can the oem navi screen be replaced w/ aftermarket?



## Almostfamous84 (Dec 1, 2019)

Anyone know if it’s possible to replace the in-dash navigation screen with a motorized Kenwood (DNX996XR)? The shop left the OEM screen and installed the Kenwood below it without talking to me about it. I think it’s ugly to have both screens. Any ideas?


----------



## EJ1171 (Dec 26, 2019)

Kind of going through this same thing right now as my OEM receiver is junk. There are a few options for replacing the 7” screen and receiver with Android 9.0, but you would lose your factory nav and would have to replace your Kenwood as well. Most of them are from companies like Seicane or similar from overseas. Websites look janky, but do some research - some actually have some quality stuff.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm dealing with seicane now, the unit they shipped me didn't physically fit in place (too thick in the middle) I'll keep you posted. Top line is below where it hits the old mounting point, bottom is showing where it sits an inch or so from the bottom mounting point. Note, I don't have factory navigation, only through onstar.


----------



## EJ1171 (Dec 26, 2019)

Oh, and if you have Pioneer audio, it's pretty tough (I can't confirm if anyone has been able to figure it out) to make it work with aftermarket units.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

If you want an OEM designed aftermarket radio without getting a Chinese android based model, the only option is the Pioneer DMH-C2550NEX. Otherwise, yes you have to deal with the dual screen setup.

Pioneer DMH-C2550NEX

1) Pioneer does not offer built-in navigation on this model. Either use Carplay or Android Auto with your map app of choice.

2) Pioneer announced a new 9" version of their modular series (DMH-WC6600NEX) that supports wireless Carplay/Android Auto at CES 2020. Still waiting to hear back if they will release an upgraded version of the C2550NEX with that functionality.

3) iDatalink offers the all in one Maestro adapter that can handle both amplified and non-amplified sound systems. I think Pac-Audio might also. Scosche/Metra do not.


----------



## EJ1171 (Dec 26, 2019)

StLouisCPhT said:


> If you want an OEM designed aftermarket radio without getting a Chinese android based model, the only option is the Pioneer DMH-C2550NEX. Otherwise, yes you have to deal with the dual screen setup.
> 
> Pioneer DMH-C2550NEX
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, StLouisCPhT. I am literally all over this. I've searched, but for some reason, I just was not coming across this. This is exactly what I, and I believe a few others have been after. My stock UEW is dead. Buying a used UEW still runs around $300, then I need it programmed which I can do myself if it came from a Pioneer audio car, and not to mention, I need to buy a nav SD card to update the maps which I'm sure isn't all that cheap. I honestly don't think I could get an OEM radio that maintains all of my current functionality back in my car for under $500. I'd much rather go with an aftermarket setup that utilizes carplay for navigation and has the separate chassis and touch screen. My big hangup and the thing that made me swear off buying one of the aftermarket units from overseas was the fact that nobody could quite figure out how to make them work with the Pioneer audio, so if this unit can check those boxes, then I'm here for it. Thanks again.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea I don't see the point of built-in nav anymore, especially with CarPlay and Android Auto where you get real time traffic without needing to pay for an LTE connection on the car. I love using AA


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

TenaciousB said:


> I'm dealing with seicane now, the unit they shipped me didn't physically fit in place (too thick in the middle) I'll keep you posted. Top line is below where it hits the old mounting point, bottom is showing where it sits an inch or so from the bottom mounting point. Note, I don't have factory navigation, only through onstar.


Had the same problem..... Luckily you can unscrew the rear(guts) of the radio and remount it into 2 existing holes further up the screen. Yes some ribbon wire will be exposed but just tape them down and you're in business.


----------

